
Uber CEO calls for investigation of sexual harassment claims - shill
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2017/02/19/uber-ceo-investigation-sexual-harassment/98142146/
======
tbrowbdidnso
Wow, surprising news! A company has decided to investigate something that
became a well publicized PR problem? Wow

